# Lily



## crackerjackjack (Mar 12, 2008)

Tonight after I got home from work, I did what I usually do. I went to feed the chickens, feed the rabbits and say hello to the donkeys. My moms Lily has been getting bigger and bigger by the day. I check her every day to see if she is bagging up. Two weeks ago we started feeling movement. Well tonight she had a little bag. I could not believe what I was feeling. She looked at me like, "See it is finally there". If she could talk, I just know that it what she would say. The vet figured that it would be the end of the month.

We are going to have a donkey. Can't wait. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh that is great news! I am so happy for you, gotta love those donkeys!

My friend had one due the beginning of January. Still no baby! They figure they must have mis calculated, or she didnt take and bred back later. They keep the Jack and Jennette together.

Well good luck and I cant wait for your new one, and pics!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 13, 2008)

ISnt it a great feeling when you find that little bag? DO you know her exact due date or is the end of the month just what the vet is guessing? The only reason I am asking is I have had jennets start to bag as early as 8-10 weeks before they foaled and others who never got a bag until after foaling. THis will really keep you on your toes with not only excitment but watching as well. Cant wait for the grand announcement.....and of course, PICTURES..


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 13, 2008)

keep checking... with all 3 of mine so far i have gone from flat hand (no udder) to slight cup, a week later a handful, a week later a BIG handful, and pretty much within a month of the slight cup we have a baby...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Mar 14, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]



How exciting!!!



Keep us posted on progress, please, [/SIZE]

and give that Lily girl a hug


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 17, 2008)

kEEP US POSTED HOW SHES DOING, I WILL BE CHECKING IN TO SEE.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 17, 2008)

yay Lily!! Do you have any pictures of her? I hope she has a safe delivery and a healthy baby!!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see all the new donkey foals! We're having one....but not till August...our first ever! (well, not for the jenny!) But mini donk foals are just the CUTEST baby critters....


----------



## crackerjackjack (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I just don't know what is going on. On Easter Lily's bag was hugh, tonight(monday)after I got home from work, I checked and it was smaller then yesterday. She has been seperated from the others and brought to her birthing area. She does not seem to mind. She looks like a little butter ball. I will keep you all posted.


----------

